# Gross foods you Love!!!!



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Gross Foods=Highly processed/Additive laden/High in sugar, Fat, and/or salt/Unnaturally colored or loaded with dyes/or simply a bizarre combination of foods ie: pickles and peanut butter. Non-food items such as dirt do not belong in this category.

Hello, My name is Natalie and I am a lover of SPAM, corned beef hash, Kraft cheese slices, velveeta.....(I am opposed to processed foods however







)

I also love ambrosia salad and Kraft mac and cheese....

(big breath)

cheesies of any kind....stinky Doritos...Hot dogs (I rarely eat them though)

and melted cheddar cheese with FRIED BANANAS!

(I also like butter, cream, and brown sugar on my oatmeal...it's delicous!)

edited to add definition of Gross Foods for the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fruit By The Foot. I get the big boxes at Costco!! Isn't that awful?? My mom told me they have petroleum products in them or something but I can't stop eating them!!







:


----------



## azyre (Oct 10, 2003)

diet coke! had a good giggle as my friend put our icy cold diet cokes amongst the organic produce we'd just bought. When I pointed it out to her she told me "i'd wish you'd look up diet coke on the net" because I keep sending her these links about why milk is so evil LOL! I said if I could buy organic DC I would!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Eggo waffles, powdered sugar donuts, Vanilla Coke, McDonald's fries (don't flame me, please!)


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

Homemade yummy grossness:
peanut butter and gherkin pickle sandwiches (and the peanut butter HAS to be Jif)
creamed dried beef on buttered toast

Store-bought yummy grossness:
diet coke (I NEEED it first thing in the morning like other people need coffee)
salt and vinegar potato chips
refrigerated chocolate chip cookie dough right out of the package (very, very rarely though)

Except for the diet coke, these are all comfort foods from when I was a kid. In fact, the peanut butter and pickle sandwiches and creamed dried beef on toast were comfort foods from my mother's childhood that she passed on to me.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Diet Coke, oh hell yeah. It's my only vice (anymore).







:

Slim Jims. Once in a great while, and I hide it from everyone!

Hamburger Helper Beef Stroganoff, with the fake-o-rama "sour cream" -- yum.

Any of those "noodle and sauce"-type mixes, or macaroni and cheese (although I do make, and prefer, homemade). Even, sometimes, canned ravioli or Beef-A-Roni. Or Spaghetti-Os with hot dogs cut up in them!

I grew up with this sort of middle-class white-bread 1970s food, and had to teach myself to cook. After that came teaching myself to cook, and eat, healthfully. So when I want real comfort, I still revert back to the preservative-and-sodium-laden, artificially colored and flavored junk.

Great thread!
~nick


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Ho Ho's and milk; onion rings; most things chocalate...mmmmm


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Tuna melts on a _buttered_ english muffin

Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches. (Personally I don't think this gross but by peoples reactions it obviously is!!)


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

I love peanut butter and bacon sandwiches.......


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

refrigerated chocolate chip cookie dough right out of the package (very, very rarely though)
OMG I got the big ol box of cookie dough nuggets from Costco that you just take out of the box and put on the cookie sheet and I think I ate most of them RAW!!!!!! I have NO WILL POWER!!! :LOL


----------



## morsan (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't quite get the term gross along with foods you love, but I figure it's a food you love that isn't good for you.

I love "semla" which is a sweet bun, top cut off, a mixture of sccoped out bread crumbs with delicious almond paste put into the crevice of the bun, then topped with lots of whipped cream and the bun "top" put back on (on top of the cream), plus a sprinkle of powdered sugar. Can be found everywhere for the next few weeks here in Sweden and I think I'm eating roughly four of these per week.
I know it's sinful but I haven't had them for nearly five years of living abroad.
I'm having one now. Yum!


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

i'll out myself too then.

I am a huge fan of swissrolls, ringdings,hohos and other packaged gross sweet cakes with a big ol' glass of milk.

almost anything chocolate works too, but kisses are my faves.

my dh says the most gross thing i eat tho is pasta with butter and ketchup which is a total comfort food for me. (ok, so my mom was in the hospital alot and i was hungry. )

and i put ketchup on salami sandwhiches which he also says is disgusting.

my daughter says my cream cheese and jelly sandies are nasty too, but my younger daughter eats them right with me.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Dh says his favorite is cherry jello with a little milk mixed in. Gross! Has anyone else heard of such a thing?


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Most of my favorite "gross" foods are ones I grew up on, my comfort foods. My absolute favorite is homemade chocolate syrup over homemade (ok Bisquick) biscuits. No matter how many times I have tried to duplicate her recipe, it's just not the same.

Mel


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

necco sweetheart valentines candies! carnuba wax, red dye, and sugar, mmm mmm! I have been known to eat these until I got sick...thank goodness they will be gone for another year after this weekend.


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok - I just remembered the grossest food that I LOVE!!! I was at the store today and about had a spaz attack when I realized that they had the easter candy out...CADBURY CREME EGGS!!!! I LOVE THEM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!! :LOL I anticipate this time of year for that one reason!!


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

My absolute favorite is homemade chocolate syrup over homemade (ok Bisquick) biscuits.
This is kind of sounding appealing to me right now! :LOL


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

potato chips

they're soooo bad! hydrogenated trans fats galore. i know better, but i just cant help myself. ugh, i dont even want to think about how many chemicals get dumped onto those spuds while they're growing....

i'm addicted







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Deviled Ham (I craved it when I was pregnant -- didn't know if they still made it! They do.)
Gummi bears
Smokies (a local favorite -- they are like Slim Jims but are made in a butcher shop and are delicious)
Place-and-bake cookies (esp. the sugar cookies with holiday-specific cut-outs in the middle)
Fuzzy yellow marshmallow Easter chickies (the first sign of spring).


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheez Doodles. Have to be the real thing. Store brand ones have little hard bits in them that get stuck in the teeth.

I buy really good sushi at Shaw's sometimes and eat Cheez Doodles with the sushi?! Somehow they go together?!

Yeah Vanilla Coke, esp mixed w/Mt Gay rum (no, I am not bfing or pg).














:


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Cheetos. I have them about once per year, but still...

...and those buns you mentioned, Morsan, sound very yummy...

Which brings me to my next candidate on the list: homemade 1950's style cookies, like frosted refrigerator cookies, cookies with peanut butter and chocolate, and so forth. Bring 'em on!!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

If you find highly sugary foods gross--Sweettarts & Swedish Fish.

And for my salty times (which are rare)--Baked Lays Sour Cream & Onion chips.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Oh, and I have to add that before I became veg about 9 years ago, I LOVED those marshmellow peeps that they sell at Easter time. Yuck!!! Full of all the good stuff, I'm sure!


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

Tangy Taffy. Luckily around here they're hard to find and now I think they're called Laffy Taffy. I'm also a total sucker for McDonalds fries. It's the only thing I will eat there and I usually just go through the drive thru b/c I'm ashamed







:


----------



## artemesia (Nov 27, 2001)

When I'm pregnant I crave all kinds of horrible junk with red dye in it, gummy bears (only the red ones), those raspberry hostess cake thingies with coconut on the outside, sweedish fish. UGH! What is wrong with me, why do I crave this crap? I don't normally eat this stuff but when I'm preggo I HAVE TO HAVE IT, which is also the worst possible time to be eating it.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I'll second the cadbury egg post, but only the original ones! And I'll add oreos!


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

krispy kremes........hot cheetos........mc donalds' fries........all laden with pho.


----------



## summerdgo (Sep 17, 2003)

I feel so much better that I have so much company on the diet coke issue. Harder to quit than cigarettes.
My gross food? Don;t know if this even qualifies as food - the little crunchy bits left in the grease after cooking bacon. Yes, I drag my finger through the cooled grease to gather these little salty treasures.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Okay, now I am hooked on this thread. Artemesia-
I am pregnant with #2 and I really have a 'junk' tooth now.

And someone mentioned Krispy Kremes. OMG, I HAD to have them this morning and drove a long ways to get them. They were well worth it, though.

So glad to know that we all have that little food devil inside


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I forgot to add Skippy peanut butter and miracle whip sandwiches. I loved these as a kid!


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

My DH got me these for valentines day. They are jelly beans that are every flavour, including grass, dirt, pepper, vomit, spinach and booger







. They are made by Jelly Belly, which I love, and include some more pleasant flavours such as buttered popcorn (my favourite), and cherry. I have to say, the dirt and spinich jelly beans are discustingly realistic in taste







. I don't have the nerve to try sardine, vomit or booger. When I do I will let you know what they are like!

Speaking of buttered popcorn, I love buttered movie popcorn dripping with butter, sprinkled with gummy bears.....mmmmmm


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

They are jelly beans that are every flavour, including grass, dirt, pepper, vomit, spinach and booger . They are made by Jelly Belly
That's disGUSTING!!! :LOL It made me remember Garbage Pail Kids...I used to love those!


----------



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

For me it is POTATO CHIPS! I can resist all sweets but not my bq and sour cream and onion Lay's. Most of the time I eat the natural ones, but really, they pale in comparison, lol!


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

When I was pregnant I craved 2 things- on my way home from work at least 3 days of the week, I had to stop at either Jack in the Box and get a taco and root beer, or at Sonic and get a grilled-cheese sandwich and a chocolate shake.

No wonder I peaked at 205lbs! I don't do it anymore, but I still crave them.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Anything McDonald's (except Filet-O-Fish







)
Hostess Funny Bones
Sam's Choice (the evil Wal Mart brand) American Cheddar Cheese Puffs - man, I love those things!
rippled potato chips and french onion dip








leftover meatloaf sandwiches drenched in ketchup
cookie dough & pie pastry
super-thick frosting with TONS of Crisco in it...I always make my own b/c the stuff in the can is way too sweet for my taste, and not nearly heavy enough
sour warheads....my kids love'em and so do I









PORK RINDS!!! With beer!!!!!!!!


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Skellbelle, you are a woman after my own heart.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mmmmmmm .... Sonic ......


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

ho-ho's ill eat the whole box


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Beef Jerky. Anything from homemade to the crap you get on road trips at the gas staion.

Hostess Cup Cakes.

Coke, Vanilla Coke.

Coffee, with lots of cream and sugar.

Funyuns.

Chili Fritos.

Coffee Ice Cream, with Chocolate Syrup and Peanut butter. All mixed together.

( I won't go into alcoholic faves...that list is too long. :LOL)


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

Sonic is so good! I could eat everything on their menu. YUM. The absolute grossest thing I love is Chef Boyardee Peperroni Pizza in a box. It is awful. Fake powder cheese and fake peperronis. Smells like feet but oh so yummy!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I never realized this was a gross food until I offered some to a class I was teaching. I like gefilte fish from a jar. Every kind, even the kind with "jelled broth" even the sweet Polish style. I eat it with horseradish. Like I said, I didn't know it was gross when I was a kid. I still have some every Passover and I still LOVE it.

It's kind of fish's answer to scrapple, haggis and kishkeh. What's kishkeh? Notice that my link euphemistically calls it "stuffed derma." What's a derma? It's still an animal's intestine, folks! I don't like kishkeh, I'm just mentioning it to be gross.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by captain optimism_
*I never realized this was a gross food until I offered some to a class I was teaching. I like gefilte fish from a jar. Every kind, even the kind with "jelled broth" even the sweet Polish style. I eat it with horseradish. Like I said, I didn't know it was gross when I was a kid. I still have some every Passover and I still LOVE it.*










Quote:

*It's kind of fish's answer to scrapple, haggis and kishkeh. What's kishkeh? Notice that my link euphemistically calls it "stuffed derma." What's a derma? It's still an animal's intestine, folks! I don't like kishkeh, I'm just mentioning it to be gross.*
Ok, I'll 'fess up. I also like scrapple and kishkeh. No, I'm not from PA, but I like them both anyway. And I also like blood sausage, while we're on the same topic. Yum!!!

Oh, and save the sauteed sweetbreads and the fried chicken livers over risotto with madeira for me!!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Here is gross...my father used to buy "tongue" lunch meat!!!!!!!!

You guessed it....looked just like it uke


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine is definitely Velveta cheese.







: It stands out in my grocery cart like a sore thumb....organic milk...organic vegetables...flax seeds...tofu...oh and orange processed cheese!!! :LOL

~Erin


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

I used to LOOOVVVEEE braunscwager and velveeta sandwiches on white bread with miracle whip.

My sister called them "catfood sandwiches"..YUM!!









I really like :

Pepsi with lots of ice.

Vanilla coke, no ice, in rhe bottle..cold.

Gardettoes..original.

Cheese Danishes.

Those philidelphia brand cheese cake bars, the chocolate ones.

occasionally, a small bag of ranch doritoes..

Dominoes pizza, KFc ..

and although I read fastfood nationn,......TACO BELL!!!!!!!!

and burgerville chocolate hazelnut milkshakes!!!heavenly.


----------



## SueZVudu (Jul 6, 2002)

Ooh, I miss Sonic sooo much! I just love their corn dogs and ooey gooey grilled cheese sandwiches!

On my list of yummy gross foods:

Hot dogs, especially Fenway Franks (the best!)

Stinky cheese. I've never met a cheese I didn't like, even the German blue cheese my husband says "tastes like pee" (and how would he know???)

Starburst (it's like eating wax.)

Lil' Smokies with barbecue sauce


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, I ate that when I was a kid, too. Liked it, even! Not now, I don't eat meat. (I'm inconsistent when it comes to fish.)
My aunt came for a visit and we went to a delicatessen and she ordered a tongue sandwich and _swoooooned_ with pleasure. (On rye with mustard.) I'm telling you, every slice looks like it's a slice of TONGUE.































Of course another thing I relished when I was a meat eater was chicken necks. My dad still eats them. Oh yeah, and chicken FEET. My friend's mom used to make soup and put in the feet.

eeewwwwwww.

:LOL :LOL

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom4tot_
*Here is gross...my father used to buy "tongue" lunch meat!!!!!!!!

You guessed it....looked just like it uke*


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

my dh's grandpa used to tell him 'tongue' was another word for shoulder, lol. now if i'm making weird meat i just tell him it's shoulder.

suse


----------



## irishprincess71 (Mar 22, 2003)

Chocolate - anyway, anyhow. Even chocolate chips out of the bag by the handleful. But especially Dove's Easter egg truffles. I seriously wait all year for it. At every changing of the holidays I think "one more holiday closer to Easter and the trffles."

In-N-Out double double animal style.

White pasta noodles with butter, cheddar cheese, salt and pepper (and sometimes sour cream).


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

Back in HS I loved to eat Suzy Q's or Ding Dongs with a Dr.Pepper to wash it down.

I like to eat hamburgers with peanutbutter on them.

When we go to Portland I love to stop at Motor Mocha and get
a Black Tiger milkshake.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

//


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

Anything chocolate. Cadbury creme eggs are good. I also like raw cookie dough, raw meringue mixture, raw most things sweet that are meant to be cooked!
Also after I've made roast chicken i like eating the little pieces that fell off and have been saoking in all the fat and juice....mmmm... they are all salty and yummy....


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

Cool whip, or spray whipped cream. I eat it by itself, no pie needed!

Open an oreo, put some peanut butter inside, put it back together. Yum Yum! Dunk that in some Cool Whip and you've got yourself an extra special treat!

Fried fish with thick greasy batter and tons of catsup. Also the little crispies at the bottom of the bag that are just batter. Oh yum I am dying for this now...


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

When I was little, I used to mix mini chocolate chips into a tub of Cool Whip, and eat it with a spoon.

Hush Puppies
Marshmallow fluff
Oh, yeah...those Cadbury eggs are the BOMB...if only they made them in a DARK CHOCOLATE variety!!!








KFC buttermilk biscuits drenched in that VERY yellow "butter" in the squeeze packet
nonpareils (what the hell does that word MEAN, anyway???)

and did I mention

PORK RINDS :LOL

(with beer!)


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

cheese curds. If I could find these out here I'd gobble down a bag.

My brothers used to eat braunschweiger sandwiches, headcheese, liverwurst and blood sausage- as in yum they loved it.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Chocolate covered potato chips....

Hot dogs roasted till black on a camp fire...

peanut butter and fluff sandwiches on wonderbread


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!S'mores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's a campfire without blackened hotdogs and s'more's.......


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

Peanut butter and pickle sandwiches! (Zipworth, how did you know?







)


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I've found my tribe.

Lunchmeat. Especially the Summer Sausage.

Donuts. If you have a Casey's where you live, or you see one while driving through Iowa, stop and grab a chocolate donut for me.

My husband thinks my favorite pizza toppings are gross, but he's at the other end of the spectrum as far as eating habits go.
(I like veggie pizza...even without cheese. He thinks that's wrong. I also like pizza with canadian bacon and pineapple. Or canadian bacon and sauerkraut. YUM.)


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwiches with tons of Miracle Whip

Baked Cool Ranch Doritos

Potato chips with french onion dip

Beef jerky

White Castle cheeseburgers with extra pickles and that yummy horseradish mustard! Yep, I'm another one who has read Fast Food Nation but still can't give it up...


----------



## 3guys&agirl (Sep 25, 2003)

About once every 6 months or so, I go through this "thing" where I need to have Dinty Moore beef stew. Any other time, the thought of eating it turns my stomache.

When I'm pregnant or have an upset stomach, I have to have Taco Bell crunchy tacos with yellow mustard. Yes, it actually make my stomache feel better. But, there is no way I would put Pepto-Bismol into my body. :LOL


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh my...

Pre-made frosting right out of the tub on my finger

Uncooked doughs and batters

My latest splurge is to make a 1/8 recipe of "crisp" from my fave apple crisp recipe and then eat it, uncooked. It's mostly oatmeal, so that's good, but it also involves butter and brown sugar. If I don't have all the ingredients and I'm really having a sugar craving, I've been known to eat Hershey's syrup off a spoon.

When my sister and I were little, we made "sandwiches" with pats of butter for the "bread" and peanut butter and honey filling. We would also eat raw sugar. We called it "sneaking"....good times, good times.


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

When my sister and I were little, we made "sandwiches" with pats of butter for the "bread" and peanut butter and honey filling.

:LOL eeeeewwwwwwwww!!!!! :LOL


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

My brothers and I used to do that when we were little, too. We called it making 'mixtures'. My favourite was icing sugar and melted butter. Or cocoa, milk powder, sugar and cream.
When I was about 4 my mum would cook bacon and give me the rinds to give to the dogs. I used to hide behind the door and eat the fat off the rinds. Raw.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Poutine...a french canadian delicacy:

French fries loaded with salt; top with cheese curds; top with gravy (beef or chicken gravy); Sit for a moment to allow cheese to melt with french fries and gravy; Serve with a dollop of hellman's mayonnaise on the side for dipping.

Total calories per serving: 1200
















I love this stuff! I only allow myself to have it once a year. Must be served with ice cold coke.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

peanut butter and bacon sandwiches on white bread

pepsi

instant coffee with whole milk and a ton of sugar

pasta in a can=ravioli, beefaroni-spagettio's whatever major comfort food for me. I had to fend for myself alot as a kid

poptarts

pre-made frosting, boxed cake mix or refridgerated cookie dough

redi-whip in a can on ice cream









I used to love oreo's but they took half the fat out and they taste ick now :LOL

chips deluxe cookies

any kind of chocolate but especially hershey's

welch's grape jelly and jif peanut butter sandwiches

ramen noodles

chips especially pringles
kool aid

boxed rice and instant potatoes


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

How did I forget velvetta?? :LOL


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

FLUFFERNUTTER!!!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't really like that...but it is gross!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Parami (sp) Bothers Special in Puttsburg Pa:

Pastrami
Swiss
French fries
fried egg

all served on darkrye, pan-fried/grilled in butter

best eaten very late night while either hungover or still drunk


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

i love dill pickle potato chips







. a local company makes them and they are sooo good!

i love pepperoni pizza hot dogs from orange julius. the idea horrifes dh but i think they are delicious. i haven't eaten one in so long, though. it's a hotdog in a bun covered with pizza sauce with melted cheese and pepperoni.

teriyaki beef jerky

spaghetti-os

oriental ramen with soy sauce and seasoned salt

frosting out of the can (i ate a can of it towards the end of my pregnancy







)

reese's peanut butter cup blizzards from dairy queen

taco pizza from godfather's

i might have to buy some pickle chips today!


----------



## Welovedante (Dec 18, 2003)

While pregnant, I couldn't resist chef boy-r-dee's mini-dinosaur-pasta-with-meatballs. During the first 10 weeks, I would only eat flourescent orange foods packed with part. hydro. fat (cheese nips - eww! orange crackers with terrible peanut butter, prepackaged). Ickkk. So glad to have the babe in arms now (instead of inside o' me)!

Still have a weakness for:
anything chocolate (Dove darks, oooo)
french fries (the fresher the better... but so bad for me)
corn dogs (freshly fried - I don't even want to THINK about what's in the "dog" part)
krispy kreme - the hotter the better
laughing cow cheese (wtf?)
cookies (must be baked, though - not the dough!)
pizzeria uno's deep dish pizza...oooo
Gumby's Pokey Sticks (soft white dough, covered in cheeses, and drenched in garlic butter...oh my)
Ben & Jerry's Chubby Hubby, baby - vanilla ice cream with peanut butter swirls and chocolate-covered, peanut-butter-filled pretzels...
coca-cola frozen icees (frozen coca colas?)
Starbuck's frozen mochacino
chocolate cake with white icing...

Aak, someone stop me! I'm so sad b/c I'm listing all the foods I don't allow myself to eat!







:


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Welovedante-ooohhh, Krispy Kremes...I HAD to have them last weekend. OMG. And I am not even a realy donut person, but MAN, when that craving strikes...WATCH OUT. I am also pregnant, makes sense, huh?


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Am I the only person in the world that hate's krispy kremes? I like other donuts but those seem so I dunno heavy and like yuck on the stomach :LOL.

And how did I forget starbucks frappachino's???


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

pilesoflaundry-Funny, I actually find Krispy Kremes to be 'lighter' then other donuts. If a donut can be light!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Raw cookie/muffin/cake/brownie mix. Anything like that really.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

I forgot to add my absolute fave:

A big corner slice of supermarket sheet cake with loads of frosting and maybe even a rose.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pilesoflaundry_
*Am I the only person in the world that hate's krispy kremes? I like other donuts but those seem so I dunno heavy and like yuck on the stomach :LOL.
*
I love a good cake donut. Heck, I even enjoy the sour cream buttermilk donuts baked at our local grocery store.

But I hate Krispy Kremes. They're overly sugared fluffy lard balls. Blech.


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

Okay: at Hugo's Pizza in Ashland, WI you can get the following:

BLT Pizza - bacon, lettuce, and tomato with mayonnaise instead of pizza sauce (of course the lettuce goes on after it comes out of the oven)

Reuben Pizza - corned beef, sauerkraut, and cheese on a crust with mustard instead of pizza sauce (it might be more than mustard but I can't recall - it's been nearly 10 years since I ate this, and my sister isn't around right now to remind me (she worked there))

I also love their Hawaiian Pizza - canadian bacon and pineapple. They put olives & onions on it too, but I don't like those, LOL.

Oh man... in high school I used to take sandwiches on sourdough toast with peanut butter, colby cheese, and bread & butter pickles. Yum!

Maruchan cup-o-noodles - chicken. Hmm... lunch today maybe. :LOL


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Meli65_
*Mmmmmmm .... Sonic ......*
my sentiments exactly!! I love the cherry limeades! yuuhummy!

You know it makes me strangely comforted that other mamas here have dirty secrets! :LOL

I have to add Wendys fries and frostys - gotta dip the fries in the frosty for best flavor!!!! my dad used to sneak us there when kids and we never told mom! hee hee









I love pb and dill pickle sandwiches!

oh and fountain coke or dc w/ lemon (not bottled or canned - the formula changed and just not 'right' now)

ok now after reading these posts... I'm hungry for BAD food! thanks..


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Does anyone else like french fries with BBQ sauce???? Mmmmmmmm......


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

Oh, yeah. French fries and BBQ sauce. Yum!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

sugar fritters
fresh, warm apple cider doughnuts at the local orchard
Goober Grape - I can eat it straight from the jar








"Dirt Dogs" - a local delicacy best eaten several at a time, at 2 AM while very drunk







ild

Many years ago, I had the most wonderful breakfast at Denny's - scrambled eggs over huge homemade buttermilk biscuits, smothered in gravy...oh my GOSH that was good! I'm so bummed that they no longer serve it


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

mmm sonic! i lived in the south for awhile and i loved sonic! i used to get those coneys or else the burgers with fries and cherry limeades.

then i went veggie. i do miss sonic, though.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Raw cookie dough

Ice cold coke

Cheetos

Ho Ho's

Bottlecaps, Nerds, Sweettarts

Taco Bell pizza thingy with no beef

Movie theatre popcorn with lots of fake butter and salt

Cheese-on-a-Stick (battered, fried cheese stick) dipped in mustard


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

2 words.....funnel cakes yummy!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

skellebelle-Could you elaborate on the "dirt dogs"? Sounds intriguing....


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Ok, Here goes...
Alphaghettis, Kraft Dinner, Cheetos, rootbeer floats, those little white sugar coated donuts that my mum used to buy at the grocery store, egg nog from the carton, Corn Pops cereal, Oreo cookies, tomato soup from a can and, I hate to admit it, any burger from the McEvil Empire.
Whew, I don't think I've ever admitted this stuff to anyone!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

OK, they originate from a place that EVERYONE calls "Dirty John's" and their "secret" hot dog sauce does indeed resemble dirt. They are sooooooooo good









This place is strategically located just across the street from one of the busiest bars in town, and is open until 2 or 3 in the morning. They get a great lunch crowd (I used to work not far from the place, and when I was pg my boss would sometimes take me there for a fix), but I wonder if they make the most money on Friday & Saturday nights from 10pm-2AM :LOL When I was a party girl, we were constantly making drunken pilgrimages over to "Dirty Johns" from "Club Sandu".

Oh, the days....


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:

peanut butter and gherkin pickle sandwiches (and the peanut butter HAS to be Jif)
creamed dried beef on buttered toast
OMG, I just found this thread! These are my dad's old comfort foods! I don't eat the PB and pickle much anymore but now I have a craving...yum.

Quote:

I have to add Wendys fries and frostys - gotta dip the fries in the frosty for best flavor!!!!
Oh, man, yeah! They're having Clifford the Big Red dog meals lately and it's an excuse to go get a kid's meal (so I can virtuously give the toy to a DS!) and I dipped a fry in the frosty and it just wasn't as good as I remember!









I am so glad other moms have closet cravings; I figured I was the only one and I have no willpower either and I am so FAT as a result.

I am posting a coffee question in another thread....


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

french fries, potato chips, ding dongs and ice cold coca-cola. (ahh, childhood favorites).


----------



## Jentle (Feb 19, 2004)

The one that makes most people cringe -
cottage cheese and yogurt
(Yummmmmm)

Processed ickiness -
french fries, wendy's burgers and DIET COKE

:: sigh :: I just HAD to read about the evils of aspartame, didn't I?


----------

